# Natural Local Honey and Pregnancy?



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

Thoughts? I know about the botulisim concern but anyone have any other thoughts? 

My wife is 5 months along and we have a couple pounds of local raw honey. I was thinking it may be a benefit of exposing the kid to the pollen and thus reduced chance of allergies.

I just do not know that much about the honey.

Thanks all


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm not sure what your question is but I can assure you that your wife's condition was not caused by the honey!


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

It wasn't? Huh, back to the good old google search


LOL, my question was if the honey is safe  sry bout that


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Honey is probably one of the safest foods around and locally produced honey is even better. If you have someone with a 1hr drive of your house that is providing you with honey, you will have the best route to keeping allergies at bay ...


----------



## Highwater (Mar 22, 2011)

I think eating local honey is a very good thing for pregnant women to prevent allergies.


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

That is all in line with what I was thinking, but I knew there was some fear about botulism. She searched around online some and all of the health sites said eat pasteurized honey. But that kinda defeating the point. 

Guess this needs I should buy some more


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

The botulism concerns are for the child up to age one. Honey is safe for pregnant women to consume, it is just not recommended for infants. http://wholesomebabyfood.momtastic.com/infantbotulismhoney.htm


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

'Can I Eat Honey while Breastfeeding' and Pregnant

http://www.pregnancy-baby-care.com/askquestion/3410/can-i-eat-honey-while-breastfeeding.html

Just had a look at this question as a family member just gave birth.


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks for the links, I will read more on them with the wife tonight.


----------

